# Should WEEKS be longer?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

We only have 7 days in a week. Why dont we extend a week to 10 Days and have weekend be 4 days. Whos idea was it to set a week at 7 days?

Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday ExDay Exday/ Friday Saturday Sunday Funday

We can also discuss the names of the extra days if anyone wants to. Also note that regardless of length of week, this does not change hours one can work. As its only allowed to work 40 hours regardless of what type of schedule you have .Secondly when a company decides to pay you might vary and even those who say "Weekly" Do not necessarily pay at the end of the week but in the middle of the week. Like every Tuesday for example. It also will not change MONTHS on a calendar either. Since on a Calendar you have a set amount of days in each month. So lets say its 32 for one month, you wont get less days, but since the weeks are longer you might just get less WEEKS depending.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> We only have 7 days in a week. Why dont we extend a week to 10 Days and have weekend be 4 days. Whos idea was it to set a week at 7 days?
> 
> Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday ExDay Exday/ Friday Saturday Sunday Funday
> 
> We can also discuss the names of the extra days if anyone wants to. Also note that regardless of length of week, this does not change hours one can work. As its only allowed to work 40 hours regardless of what type of schedule you have .Secondly when a company decides to pay you might vary and even those who say "Weekly" Do not necessarily pay at the end of the week but in the middle of the week. Like every Tuesday for example. It also will not change MONTHS on a calendar either. Since on a Calendar you have a set amount of days in each month. So lets say its 32 for one month, you wont get less days, but since the weeks are longer you might just get less WEEKS depending.


You can't just arbitrarily change things. Do you really not understand why there are 7 days in a week 30 days in a month, 12 months in a year? It's about the size of the earth, it's rotation, and the sun. It is a mathematical calendar. 24 hours is because the earth is a little more than 24,000 miles around at the equator.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

If weekends would be 4 days then why not. 4/10>2/7--> More fun.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> We only have 7 days in a week. Why dont we extend a week to 10 Days and have weekend be 4 days. Whos idea was it to set a week at 7 days?
> 
> Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday ExDay Exday/ Friday Saturday Sunday Funday
> 
> We can also discuss the names of the extra days if anyone wants to. Also note that regardless of length of week, this does not change hours one can work. As its only allowed to work 40 hours regardless of what type of schedule you have .Secondly when a company decides to pay you might vary and even those who say "Weekly" Do not necessarily pay at the end of the week but in the middle of the week. Like every Tuesday for example. It also will not change MONTHS on a calendar either. Since on a Calendar you have a set amount of days in each month. So lets say its 32 for one month, you wont get less days, but since the weeks are longer you might just get less WEEKS depending.


So what would happen if we made the week longer than a month? Say 34 days. That could cause some chaos.


----------



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

Basically the same thing as my poll...very clever...(sarcasm).


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

jaden_d said:


> Basically the same thing as my poll...very clever...(sarcasm).


No of course not. I just thought we should go with Extending weeks vs making the weekend longer.


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Whos idea was it to set a week at 7 days?


Uhm...God's? The Bible tells us that He created our world in 6 days and rested on the seventh, which was meant to be sanctified by the whole Universe, thus giving it a true "holiday" meaning. A rather silly, but completely logical question arises - why would an omnipotent being feel the need to rest at all? And why He created the world in six days and not in a Planck time? We may never know some answers :/

Anyway, I'd like a longer week. That being said, I'd like a longer day, a longer hour, a longer year, etc. - don't we all? If we lived in Excel, this would be a great opportunity to use the Merge Cells option. I guess it depends on what type of job you have, but in most cases, 3 workdays followed by 1 day "off" sounds pretty good. Talk about reinventing shifts...

Even though it would be great to have more time on our hands (especially to us, notorious procrastinators), this would extend our lifetime beyond the _quite reasonable_ amount we statistically have. This would be great news for those who don't experience limitations of wealth, health, love and so on. Furthermore, having less time than one wants is a nice life catalyst. Unless you _want_ less time. Which is pathetic, but sounds strangely familiar.


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

By the laws of the universe, and gravitation and a bunch of other stuff I do not wish to embark in understanding, the year comes out to be 365.25 days (why we tack on a leap year). It was divided into ~52 for some god-forsaken reason and it would be a massive social headache to change it.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> We only have 7 days in a week. Why dont we extend a week to 10 Days and have weekend be 4 days. Whos idea was it to set a week at 7 days?
> 
> Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday ExDay Exday/ Friday Saturday Sunday Funday
> 
> We can also discuss the names of the extra days if anyone wants to. Also note that regardless of length of week, this does not change hours one can work. As its only allowed to work 40 hours regardless of what type of schedule you have .Secondly when a company decides to pay you might vary and even those who say "Weekly" Do not necessarily pay at the end of the week but in the middle of the week. Like every Tuesday for example. It also will not change MONTHS on a calendar either. Since on a Calendar you have a set amount of days in each month. So lets say its 32 for one month, you wont get less days, but since the weeks are longer you might just get less WEEKS depending.


I know that months were originally there to follow the timing of moon cycles. The full moon cycle is 29.5 days (I think) and each week represents about the time it takes for a half-phase. So, if the month started with a full moon, in a week it would be half, in another week it would be 'new' or black, in another week half again, and in another week full. Just a little over 28 days. Anyway, ancient cultures used this, not the sun, to tell time - notably the Jews and the Assyrians. That made its way into the bible and from there had a lot of influence. When we started to use the sun instead, those old system was tacked on and didn't quite work so it got weird and never matches up. The days of the week are half Norse and half Roman. Wednesday means Odin's Day and Thursday means Thor's Day, for example. This all happened in the middle ages. I know that in Greek they are called Lord's Day (Sunday), Second Day, Third Day, Fourth Day, Fifth Day, Preparation, and Sabbath (Saturday). I always found it interesting that they still call Saturday the Sabbath, and Sunday the Lord's Day. Most modern churches conflate this a bit, but the Greeks got it down. 

So, yeah, changing it would be a good idea. There is no reason to keep the old system, other than for sentiment and flavor.. and religious observances. Essentially, the lunar aspects would be taken out and it would just be solar. Since there are 365 days, it would have to be an odd number of days in a week. You'd need something that 365 divided into in order to have the same 'day' show up on the same day of the week every year. That would have to be 5, then, I think (I am no mathematician). 

This would totally screw with religious observances. The Catholic and Orthodox Churches would have trouble, but they already encountered this when we switched from the Julian calendar to the Gregorian... and handled it in their own ways (lots of Orthodox countries celebrate Christmas on January 7th, for example, which is December 25th on the Julian calendar). It would make Sunday observance pretty difficult, so churches would either have to just pick the first/last day of the 5 day week or... something. That would be the biggest hurdle, since they'd have a very passionate voice in resisting such a change. 

You'd still need leap year to handle that .25 offset in revolution and rotation. 



tanstaafl28 said:


> You can't just arbitrarily change things. Do you really not understand why there are 7 days in a week 30 days in a month, 12 months in a year? It's about the size of the earth, it's rotation, and the sun. It is a mathematical calendar. 24 hours is because the earth is a little more than 24,000 miles around at the equator.


This post is distinctly un-Ne-like and oddly rude.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Psychopomp said:


> This post is distinctly un-Ne-like and oddly rude.


I'm getting old and cranky.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Changing the length of the week like that is too arbitrary. The way it's set up now isn't. If these changes were to occur, it would unnecessarily disrupt our track of time, and would lengthen the time people spend in school, make many lose their age-associated privileges (which, by the way, when doing that how do you answer questions surrounding age anymore?),and it might cause people to get paid less if I'm thinking correctly. If everyone still works 40hr work weeks, businesses would have to hire more people in order to cover the extra three days. And small business owners who with the 7-day work week as it is work themselves to the bone all day every day may not be catching a break - unless they can/choose to work every day but have shorter operating hours... Eh I'll stop here. Point is, it sounds great in terms of having more rest time, however in terms of practicality it sounds like the kind of idea that'd fall on its face.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

hailfire said:


> Changing the length of the week like that is too arbitrary. The way it's set up now isn't. If these changes were to occur, it would unnecessarily disrupt our track of time, and would lengthen the time people spend in school, make many lose their age-associated privileges (which, by the way, when doing that how do you answer questions surrounding age anymore?),and it might cause people to get paid less if I'm thinking correctly. If everyone still works 40hr work weeks, businesses would have to hire more people in order to cover the extra three days. And small business owners who with the 7-day work week as it is work themselves to the bone all day every day may not be catching a break - unless they can/choose to work every day but have shorter operating hours... Eh I'll stop here. Point is, it sounds great in terms of having more rest time, however in terms of practicality it sounds like the kind of idea that'd fall on its face.


No I going to have to stop you there and explain how this works. You would only work an additional 6 day and the rest would be the weekend. However along with that people dont always work EVERY single day. They Work a maximum of 40 hours a week and anything else is overtime. That is how it works. Meaning they can go 2 days on, one off, two days on, or they can go 3 on, 3 off and one on. The only thing that matters is that they cant exceed a limit of so many hours a week, there is also a cap on how many OVERTIME hours a person can work, since it becomes illegal after a certain point and warehouses like to cut very close to these limits if you ever worked for one. Also right now if we really made it where company's would need MORE workers that would be great for the economy since no one can find any WORK RIGHT NOW! Also there are some workers who work ONLY weekends and those who work ONLY weeks. So it would not really make that much of a difference since people always have different shifts. You dont really seem to understand how shifts work, and limit of hours work. Everything else you listed is a valid piont though, but that is not how schedules work. You assume everyone works for 7 days a week but they dont, unless maybe you are part time and working everyday. See what matters when you are working is actually HOURS, not days.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> No I going to have to stop you there and explain how this works. You would only work an additional 6 day and the rest would be the weekend. However along with that people dont always work EVERY single day. They Work a maximum of 40 hours a week and anything else is overtime. That is how it works. Meaning they can go 2 days on, one off, two days on, or they can go 3 on, 3 off and one on. The only thing that matters is that they cant exceed a limit of so many hours a week, there is also a cap on how many OVERTIME hours a person can work, since it becomes illegal after a certain point and warehouses like to cut very close to these limits if you ever worked for one. Also right now if we really made it where company's would need MORE workers that would be great for the economy since no one can find any WORK RIGHT NOW! Also there are some workers who work ONLY weekends and those who work ONLY weeks. So it would not really make that much of a difference since people always have different shifts. You dont really seem to understand how shifts work, and limit of hours work. Everything else you listed is a valid piont though, but that is not how schedules work. You assume everyone works for 7 days a week but they dont, unless maybe you are part time and working everyday. See what matters when you are working is actually HOURS, not days.


I already stopped myself, thanks. But:

Never said anything about *everyone* having to work all those days. You assumed that I assumed that, which I didn't. And, weekend schmeekend - considering weekends aren't what they used to be and many businesses do remain open throughout them, I don't see why adding three extra days to the week should change that. It's up to three more days to make money. Closest I got to that was in the case of small business owners who do work all the time to stay afloat who I said *may* not really catch a break since those are extra days to make the best of. I'm not talking about their employees. As far as the employees were concerned, I only said that more would have to be hired to pick up the slack the additional days will bring, and because there are more, there's the possibility that wages might get slashed in order to offset the number of people who have to get paid. I never talked about them working more than 40hrs.

The part about businesses aside, it still doesn't seem like the greatest idea. Even if 4 off days sound enticing.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

MaybeNextTime said:


> Uhm...God's? The Bible tells us that He created our world in 6 days and rested on the seventh, which was meant to be sanctified by the whole Universe, thus giving it a true "holiday" meaning. A rather silly, but completely logical question arises - why would an omnipotent being feel the need to rest at all? And why He created the world in six days and not in a Planck time? We may never know some answers :/
> 
> Anyway, I'd like a longer week. That being said, I'd like a longer day, a longer hour, a longer year, etc. - don't we all? If we lived in Excel, this would be a great opportunity to use the Merge Cells option. I guess it depends on what type of job you have, but in most cases, 3 workdays followed by 1 day "off" sounds pretty good. Talk about reinventing shifts...
> 
> Even though it would be great to have more time on our hands (especially to us, notorious procrastinators), this would extend our lifetime beyond the _quite reasonable_ amount we statistically have. This would be great news for those who don't experience limitations of wealth, health, love and so on. Furthermore, having less time than one wants is a nice life catalyst. Unless you _want_ less time. Which is pathetic, but sounds strangely familiar.


I would need rest too if I created something that WHINES as much as Man...


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

carpentet810 said:


> i would need rest too if i created something that whines as much as man...


zing, lol xd


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

We could have, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Hellday, Shitday, Fuckday, Tardday, Pimpday, Skankday, Whoreday, and 420day..


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

hailfire said:


> I already stopped myself, thanks. But:
> 
> Never said anything about *everyone* having to work all those days. You assumed that I assumed that, which I didn't. And, weekend schmeekend - considering weekends aren't what they used to be and many businesses do remain open throughout them, I don't see why adding three extra days to the week should change that. It's up to three more days to make money. Closest I got to that was in the case of small business owners who do work all the time to stay afloat who I said *may* not really catch a break since those are extra days to make the best of. I'm not talking about their employees. As far as the employees were concerned, I only said that more would have to be hired to pick up the slack the additional days will bring, and because there are more, there's the possibility that wages might get slashed in order to offset the number of people who have to get paid. I never talked about them working more than 40hrs.
> 
> The part about businesses aside, it still doesn't seem like the greatest idea. Even if 4 off days sound enticing.


So again NO, increasing the days would not increase the hours or days a person has to work so drastically. People already have varying schedules, the company might even vary well just add another shift. So the amount of days in a week is really irrelevant to all of that. What you said with the benefits and everything though is true, it might effect that but I dont have a lot of knowledge of those type of things.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> So again NO, increasing the days would not increase the hours or days a person has to work so drastically. People already have varying schedules, the company might even vary well just add another shift. So the amount of days in a week is really irrelevant to all of that. What you said with the benefits and everything though is true, it might effect that but I dont have a lot of knowledge of those type of things.


Again._Never_said_everyone's_hours_would_increase. LOL


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Christian Exodia said:


> By the laws of the universe, and gravitation and a bunch of other stuff I do not wish to embark in understanding, the year comes out to be 365.25 days (why we tack on a leap year). It was divided into ~52 for some god-forsaken reason and it would be a massive social headache to change it.


365.25 and 52:

36 = Three sixes or _"the sum of the first 36 natural numbers (i.e. 1 + 2 + 3+ ... + 34 + 35 + 36 = 666), and thus it is a triangular number."_*
5.25 = Average size of a penis.
52 = Heart.
Translation = Devil sticks it to you; love.

*Triangles have three sides therefore, Half-life 3 confirmed. Steam is the mark of the beast, and Gabe is satan.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/666_(number)


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I always wanted 6 days so my workout schedules would be nicer. With 7 there is an extra day to do nothing and that's a stupid idea so you end up staggering your workouts and lose track of everything and now I don't work out.


----------

